# Deleted BOV



## 98S14200sx (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey guys, so i deleted my BOV and now my car (1998 S14 200SX ADM) has idle issues when its up to operating temp. Once it's warm it's going up and down at idle instead of staying stable in the vacuum part of the boost gauge. All the lines and piping that was connected to the BOV is now blocked so i don't really know what the problem is. If anyone could help that would be great.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Most modern turbocharged cars do have a blow-off valve from the factory, but it recirculates the vented air, so it doesn’t give the characteristic sound of a vent-to-atmosphere blow-off valve. Recirculating BOVs are sometimes called bypass valves (BPVs). Nevertheless, standard BOVs/BPVs are often very basic, sometimes made of plastic and suffer from poor valve response and do not cope well with increased boost levels. However, it is important to note that the reason these cars run blow-off valves is to prevent compressor surge and damage to the turbo unit. What was the reason for removing the BOV?

If there's nothing wrong with the BOV, you should re-install it.


----------

